# General Business Category > Accounting Forum >  pastel tabs - no access to EDIT, PROCESS

## tlargier

Hi there

I currently use PASTEL partner - opened my current company but have no access to EDIT PROCESS CHANGE SETUP (have access to File, View, Utility , Window and Help).
I can view current company data - but cannot process anything.
Not sure what happened overnight??

Any suggestions - thanks
Tim

----------


## Mike C

Hi Tim.  I was going to suggest checking your admin rights, but then realised that you could not get into setup ...  

Are you the only one who has access to your Pastel or is there another user?

Is your licence up to date?

----------


## Neville Bailey

Perhaps your annual re-registration date has expired?

You can check by going to Help...About and look at the expiry date.

----------


## tlargier

Hi Neville
Spot on - thank you. I wasn't aware I had to re-register each year. All fine now.

regards
Tim

----------


## Tarrynm

Hi there 

i wonder is you could help me pls, I am having the same problem now.  my laptop did an update and when I reopened pastal xpress v14 all my process options are greyed out.  My licence renewal was also for September, i made payment. when i opened the pastal is come up with a registration page which i just completed now, all looked good, i completed what they requested and registered.  they then sent me an email to confirm with my copy of the licence agreement.  however all the process options are still greyed out?  any suggestions.  

thank you in advance.
tarryn

----------


## Mike C

Hi Tarrynn.  Usually after registering you have to close pastel down and reopen it.  Go to "Help" and check that your registration is now up-to-date.

----------

